
Firefox Private Network is in Beta - deweller
https://private-network.firefox.com/
======
Snawoot
Here is standalone client for Firefox Private Network:
[https://github.com/Snawoot/firefox-secure-
proxy](https://github.com/Snawoot/firefox-secure-proxy)

Also works outside US.

